# Bush Pledges Billions for Venice Tsunami Aid



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

Bush Pledges Billions for Venice Tsunami Aid

http://www.thespoof.com/news/spoof.cfm?headline=s3i7709


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Where do I send my fiver donation too RDB :?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I used to know a girl who could swim soooooo fast , it turned out that she had been a street walker in venice :lol:

When I went to look at the story above I noticed this on another page:

http://www.thespoof.com/news/spoof.cfm?headline=s1i7688

looks like I am going to miss out again :roll:

"Follically challenged" Mike


----------

